# Golden Eagle Archery



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Recurve or compound?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably to young to know about the Golden Eagle recurve.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a collector of Golden Eagle Archery bows; the compounds. I have an ad looking for GE stuff in the classifieds. My first bow was a 1984 Eagle Hunter.


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

kballer1 said:


> Probably to young to know about the Golden Eagle recurve.


not me, I had a yellow Shakespeare Golden Eagle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumpin (Feb 12, 2018)

I had one in 1984, my cousins still has it somewhere. I loved that bow, had the small wheels,with recurve type limbs. At the time I thought it was one of the smoothest shooting bows out.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

Not a whole bow (anymore) but I am using the limbs on one Frankenbow project (using a PSE riser) and the cams on another (using Proline parts).


----------



## jr11888 (Nov 5, 2014)

I got a golden eagle compound id let go of. Don't shoot it anymore.


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

Had one back in the 80s. Good looking bow had recurve limbs on a compound. Was loud but I sure shot it good. Killed a bunch of critters with it.


----------



## raven4ns (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Golden Eagle recurve that I bought from Anderson Archery about 1972 or so. It is still in great shape and I still shoot it occasionally. At the moment I am trying to shoot a Barnsdale Classic X which is a fine bow as well. Dave made it for me but I didn't have the chance to shoot it till lately.


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

I had a couple in the early 80s.Laminated wood limbs.Tear drop cables.Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

raven4ns-WOW, not many remember Anderson Archery. I was a shop/lanes owner from 1964 thru 82. I remember so many great recurves like Golden Eagle, Groves, American Archery (I shot Pro Supremes for target & Cheetahs for hunting), Hoyt Pro Medalist, Golden Eagles by Pearson. Anyone remember the take down Magna flite made in Illinois in the 60s or the Astro by George Sattler in Wisconsin? So many great bows b/4 compounds took over. Fortunate to have shot them all.


----------



## raven4ns (Dec 8, 2006)

I remember Herter's had some nice looking bows as well. I loved the wood risers as they looked awesome. My GE looks like it just came from the store except the limbs have yellowed a bit. I have the stab, the sight and the extensions as well. A couple of months ago I was at the range and a chap commented that it looked like a piece of art, which it does.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

they were art back in those days. Rosewood & other exotic woods made them awesome.


----------



## DClan (Sep 13, 2019)

I've got more Golden Eagle Modules than I care to count - bags full
View attachment 7056605


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a Golden Eagle Revolution Target Bow, I bought off here probably 3 years ago, looks brand new..


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Have a red golden eagle target and a camo formula 3D


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Eagle? Huge difference between the old Recurve company and The Compound Bow company. In either case great bows that were leaving technologically of their time.



tcking1953 said:


> kballer1 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably to young to know about the Golden Eagle recurve.
> ...


Shakespeare recurve? Still several years behind the curve... LOL

While I don't shoot it on a regular basis, I have an original route archery golden eagle. It's a very comfortable bow to shoot extremely accurate. Very easy to tune. And it's very easy to tune... LOL



raven4ns said:


> I have a Golden Eagle recurve that I bought from Anderson Archery about 1972 or so. It is still in great shape and I still shoot it occasionally. At the moment I am trying to shoot a Barnsdale Classic X which is a fine bow as well. Dave made it for me but I didn't have the chance to shoot it till lately.


Can't go wrong with a barnsdale classic



ahunter55 said:


> raven4ns-WOW, not many remember Anderson Archery. I was a shop/lanes owner from 1964 thru 82. I remember so many great recurves like Golden Eagle, Groves, American Archery (I shot Pro Supremes for target & Cheetahs for hunting), Hoyt Pro Medalist, Golden Eagles by Pearson. Anyone remember the take down Magna flite made in Illinois in the 60s or the Astro by George Sattler in Wisconsin? So many great bows b/4 compounds took over. Fortunate to have shot them all.


Root sold to Pearson? I don't remember that. I do remember the original Pro medalist take down bows. Very hard comparison between the Hoyt and the root archery golden eagle.



raven4ns said:


> I remember Herter's had some nice looking bows as well. I loved the wood risers as they looked awesome. My GE looks like it just came from the store except the limbs have yellowed a bit. I have the stab, the sight and the extensions as well. A couple of months ago I was at the range and a chap commented that it looked like a piece of art, which it does.



Have had similar comments about my mid-70s era root archery golden eagle.... forget which grip flavor it is Everybody that has shot it his had the same look and similar comments. Wow, how old is this... You've got to be freaking kidding me...lol.


After I acquired my GE bow, I did some research. Ended up talking to the son of Earne Root... good people with a lot of knowledge / history


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I remember Anderson Archery, shot & owned some of the nice ones, Staghorn Archery, Magne Flight from IL. had 2 sets of limbs that grouped really good when a string would break could pick both of them up with 1 hand at about 10 yards, Phil Grabel Executive blue riser & white limbs, Astro I recurve,
& friends that shot American archery, Hoyt Pro Medalist, Wing Slim Line, Bear HC 300 & Vic Berger take down, Howett & Herters 75" recurve that Jim Ploin
Bob Berry & the Hegameyers used to shoot & the Lord Mercury from Pearson.


----------



## Berryg (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Helgermite (Feb 12, 2020)

My wife has a Golden Eagle bow she no longer shoots. If you're interested, I can snap a photo for you.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Look like this? Stabilizer is from Earnie Rootsson...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good looking bow, have not seen one in quite a while.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Pick that one up from Terry Quinn...belonged to her dad David. its ashame we couldn't get quinn archery back running.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

farmallm51 said:


> Anyone shooting an old Golden Eagle Bow?


I'm not, but after all these excellent posts, I sure want to now.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

jr11888 said:


> I got a golden eagle compound id let go of. Don't shoot it anymore.


Can you show us?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Helgermite said:


> My wife has a Golden Eagle bow she no longer shoots. If you're interested, I can snap a photo for you.


Please, show us.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

kballer1 said:


> Recurve or compound?


I'm hoping it's recurve, lol
I found this https://shakespearearchery.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-golden-eagle-recurve.html

As a side note, in the 4 shooter pictures is Bob Bitner who is still an active member (retired from shooting) at Mid Michee Bowen in Midland Michigan. He gets around with his walker and wheelchair, still working at events and shoots.


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

My "play around the property bow" is an old '80's Golden Eagle Hunter with the laminated wooden limbs. its so forgiving , My buddy put many a deer and elk down with his. I found this one at a garage sale for $30 and had a string made up and put a whisker biscuit on it and its s the one hangs out my back door on our property. I had a Hawk Cam back in the day, loved that old thing


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Couldn't tell you how many golden eagle bows I've had ... Maybe 5. I know I had one of their Hawks, turbohawk and one of my favorite I think was hey classic Hunter... Don't remember exactly. It had the wood recurve limbs... very comfortable shoot, especially with fingers


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Fury90flier said:


> Couldn't tell you how many golden eagle bows I've had ... Maybe 5. I know I had one of their Hawks, turbohawk and one of my favorite I think was hey classic Hunter... Don't remember exactly. It had the wood recurve limbs... very comfortable shoot, especially with fingers


I've got 12 GE bows at present. Come join the Golden Eagle Archery Group on Facebook. We're a pretty small group but would love to visit with you all there.


----------



## Lowash (Nov 13, 2021)

farmallm51 said:


> Anyone shooting an old Golden Eagle Bow?


I actually have a golden eagle evolution bow


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

I shot my first 300 using a Golden Eagle in 1974 at Kachina Archery in Phoenix. After that I was picked up by Pearson Archery as a sponsored shooter. I still loved my GE and used it for my classes.

Unfortunately I lent it to one of my students who never brought it back and disappeared from the face of the earth.

The Golden Eagle had wide limbs and that lead to it's stability. For indoor shooting it was great but it was very slow for outside matches.


----------



## 3DTOYOTA (Sep 14, 2019)

I had a GE hunter with recurve laminate limbs and wheels in 84. Broke the limbs and sent it back for repair. GE said what poundage were you shooting? I said, "78#". They politely said it's a 70# bow and I said yeah, I know but please fix it and I'll pay for it. They said No Problem would you like 80# limbs? Yes please. Would you like our new cam instead of the wheels? Yes please. Total bill $39. Some things you remember forever. Loved that bow.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow! That's a great story!


----------

